
The Most Audacious Real Estate Project - tristanj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danalexander/2016/03/23/inside-the-most-audacious-real-estate-project-in-the-world/
======
avn2109
Reading this, all I could think of was that they had a once-per-century chance
to do this [0], but they blew it.

From the photos it looks like they built the usual gross car-centric suburban
quasi city, with a few apartment buildings thrown in. Though the article did
mention a metro.

[0]
[http://www.andrewalexanderprice.com/blog20131204.php](http://www.andrewalexanderprice.com/blog20131204.php)

